# It's a Sir Thing!!! Fruice Juice now available :)



## Sir Vape (24/5/19)

Our in-house juice line Fruice is now available for purchase at the crazy price of only R120 for 60ml. But wait there is more buy 2 & pay only R210 and then there is even more okay .... BUY 3 then pay only R290.

Finding new juice can be a mission these days and idea behind this line is to give you more choice at a crazy price.

BUY 2 BOTTLES - USE COUPON CODE FRUICE2 ON CHECKOUT
BUY 3 BOTTLES - USE COUPON CODE FRUICE3 ON CHECKOUT.

Get yours here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/fruice-juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Great
These juices sound very appealing!


----------



## Riaz_sh (27/5/19)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 167259
> 
> 
> Our in-house juice line Fruice is now available for purchase at the crazy price of only R120 for 60ml. But wait there is more buy 2 & pay only R210 and then there is even more okay .... BUY 3 then pay only R290.
> ...




Got Mine This Weekend!!! really like it....
Very Similar to the Outkast by Steammasters...

Great Price......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/5/19)

Riaz_sh said:


> Got Mine This Weekend!!! really like it....
> Very Similar to the Outkast by Steammasters...
> 
> Great Price......



Did you try them all @Riaz_sh ?
Which one did you like best if I may ask?


----------



## Riaz_sh (28/5/19)

I got myself the Grape and Strawapple... not a fan of Mango..
the grape is definitely my Fav!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (4/7/19)

I ordered a few goodies from Sir Vape and they sent me their mango Fruice in 2mg. I generally vape only tobaccos at 10mg so I didn't think I would enjoy this.

Then I opened it to sniff and WOW - smells 100% like a fresh, ripe mango. Just had to try it, so I setup my old Subtank Mini for lung hits and off I went.

I haven't tried any other mango flavours to compare this with, but I don't need to. This straight up tastes like real ice cold mango juice. The menthol is just right, gives a superb cooling effect without overwhelming the mango flavour. The mango taste is there all the way from inhale through to exhale and stays on the lips for a bit afterwards, making me want another hit.

This will make a delicious change for me when I need a break from my tobaccos. 

@Sir Vape, this is one to be proud of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/19)

Wesley said:


> I ordered a few goodies from Sir Vape and they sent me their mango Fruice in 2mg. I generally vape only tobaccos at 10mg so I didn't think I would enjoy this.
> 
> Then I opened it to sniff and WOW - smells 100% like a fresh, ripe mango. Just had to try it, so I setup my old Subtank Mini for lung hits and off I went.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback @Wesley - 
And great to see you back here on the forum
Longstanding member indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Wesley -
> And great to see you back here on the forum
> Longstanding member indeed!



Thanks @Silver - I've still been lurking all this time, just felt the need to praise this juice as it can be rare that a fruit juice actually tastes like the real fruit, IMO.

I'm sure you are loving this MTL renaissance as much as I am, especially with all these new tobacco flavours, finally our time in the spotlight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Thanks @Silver - I've still been lurking all this time, just felt the need to praise this juice as it can be rare that a fruit juice actually tastes like the real fruit, IMO.
> 
> I'm sure you are loving this MTL renaissance as much as I am, especially with all these new tobacco flavours, finally our time in the spotlight!



Ah, most certainly
You hit the nail on the head

MTL renaissance for the win!!!!!


----------



## TyTy (28/7/19)

Yeah got the grape flavour in my package in 1 of my last orders and lasted a week absolutely loved it can't wait to try strawberry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (29/7/19)

TyTy said:


> Yeah got the grape flavour in my package in 1 of my last orders and lasted a week absolutely loved it can't wait to try strawberry


strawapple.... its lovely....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

